# tell if u think shes pureblood



## JohnnynCocoa (Aug 9, 2010)

i wanna kno ur opinion cause i got a few comments from ppl who dont kno spit about dogs. tell me if u thinks shes fullblood or what u think she might be mixed with. i know the mother is pure i saw her and she was very beautiful but never seen the dad. let me kno ur comments pls n thank you. ps either way i love my puppy. :woof:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Kinda has a beagle look in the face and ears. Just a guess.


----------



## JohnnynCocoa (Aug 9, 2010)

the only thing that has me thinkin she might be mixed is that she doesnt really have the line that runs in the middle of thier heads like a brain divider lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

She is freaking adorable, unless you have a pedigree there is no way to tell me. She looks like a labmix or something along those lines. Needless to say she is soo cute =)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What is her age and weight? I was thinking she looks kind of Great Dane in the face and with the huge ears.


----------



## JohnnynCocoa (Aug 9, 2010)

yes she is thank you!


----------



## JohnnynCocoa (Aug 9, 2010)

shes 5 to 6 mnths and shes about 20 pounds boy i hope shes not mixed with dane! geez she would get huge. her mom was kinda tall about 2"6 to 3" tall and very cut. not short and all **** diesel.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe it just me, but NONE of the APBTs I have ever produced had REAR dewclaws. NONE OF THEM.. I would start looking at breeds with the narrow round skull and dewclaws, such as dobies and dalmations.. Dalmations are old school pit dog rejects from back in the day, when an APBT crosses with a Dalmation or Dobie not much comes out a variety of colors and just a ol' cur dog. A cutie none the less.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

She looks very puppy still to me, did a vet say she was 5-6 months old? It could be the pics, but I would have guessed 3-4 months old, but it's hard to get a good idea without something as a size reference in the photos. If she is 6 months and 20 lbs, then it could be a small hound like a beagle as someone else had said.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> She looks very puppy still to me, did a vet say she was 5-6 months old? It could be the pics, but I would have guessed 3-4 months old, but it's hard to get a good idea without something as a size reference in the photos. If she is 6 months and 20 lbs, then it could be a small hound like a beagle as someone else had said.


pit beagle mix pup









pit beagle mix on right









A beagle and a APBT









beagle pit mix









beagle pit mix









Could be a good call.. I dont see any rear dewclaws on these dogs either.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i was thinking begal mix to when i saw her, def a cutie though, congrats on your new puppy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cute puppy! No I don't think the pup is all pit bull there is something mixed in ans as the puppy grows it might be easier to tell what the mix is. The first thing that came to mind is hound, so a beagle..... maybe. Wait till the pup gets older then post more pictures, that way certain characteristics will start to be more clear as well as the size of the dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Maybe it just me, but NONE of the APBTs I have ever produced had REAR dewclaws. NONE OF THEM.. I would start looking at breeds with the narrow round skull and dewclaws, such as dobies and dalmations.. Dalmations are old school pit dog rejects from back in the day, when an APBT crosses with a Dalmation or Dobie not much comes out a variety of colors and just a ol' cur dog. A cutie none the less.


For real. My pit mix Marley has the rear due claws too but I think he gets it from the rott in him.

The pup looks mixed to me as well. When he gets bigger and starts filling out you may be able to tell a bit more


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks kinda like a beagle pit mix to me also, and most beagles are born with rear dewclaws.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Maybe it just me, but NONE of the APBTs I have ever produced had REAR dewclaws. NONE OF THEM.. I would start looking at breeds with the narrow round skull and dewclaws, such as dobies and dalmations.. Dalmations are old school pit dog rejects from back in the day, when an APBT crosses with a Dalmation or Dobie not much comes out a variety of colors and just a ol' cur dog. A cutie none the less.


WOW...AMAZING! I never knew that or noticed and when I read that I looked at Gage and your right, he has no dew claws! But, then I looked at my weimaraner and neither does he. So, I was thinking well maybe they clipped his when they did his tail. I use to have all mine done. But nope he has his front but no rear dew claws. The peke has them, now I'm gonna check all the other dogs!!! How interesting...I wonder why????:woof:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> pit beagle mix pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I'm sorry I wasn't clear, I know what pit/beagles look like, I meant size reference of the pup in question, it looks like a lanky large breed from the pics because of the long legs and seemingly big paws, if there was like a case of beer or something in the pics next to him it would help my brain process his actual size, because I look at the pics and my brain thinks he should be like 40 lbs already. If he's 20 lbs I have a hard time getting a good idea because my pug weighs that, and it makes me think super small dog and I can't reconcile it in my head from the pics posted.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Cute pupper, but I don't think she's a Pit Bull. What she's mixed with, who knows. I did detect something houndy about her, so maybe the calls of Beagle aren't too far off the mark.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I think she is just Adorable... and whatever she is mixed with she is a cutie..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say she is mixed, however you can not tell if a dog is pure by looks. Some heavy mixes you can tell our mixed of course but there is no saying for sure a dog is pure.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Maybe it just me, but NONE of the APBTs I have ever produced had REAR dewclaws. NONE OF THEM.. I would start looking at breeds with the narrow round skull and dewclaws, such as dobies and dalmations.. Dalmations are old school pit dog rejects from back in the day, when an APBT crosses with a Dalmation or Dobie not much comes out a variety of colors and just a ol' cur dog. A cutie none the less.


How extremely interesting....... I have always wondered if Helena is really full blood. I knew her parents and grandparents and they all appeared full to me, all right size and shapes. Anyhoo... took a look at her back feet just now and no rear dew claws.  lol Well I guess that could be my only proof.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a mutt when I was young and she had rears when we rescued her. The vet removed them at a young age and she had no visible scars. Hers were like grapes with a nail on the end, they just flopped there and were not connected by bone as far as I could tell (maybe cartilage at most?) so they were an easy fix, no stitches or anything. I highly recommend removing the rears as a pup because they can easily get caught on something and tear and that is just unnecessary stress for dog and owner.

My pei had her fronts removed by the breeder's vet before we got her and she has a small scar on each leg, but the fronts are more solidly connected then the rears I have seen. It's weird only having to cut 4 nails on each front foot lol, but it's a simple surgery as a very young pup, and way better than an accident later in life I guess.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You see rear dewclaws quite a bit on the mountain breeds, even double dewclaws.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I never paid attention. Helena just has fronts that were never removed.


----------



## JohnnynCocoa (Aug 9, 2010)

shes problly a few pounds pver 20 and she is a bit lanky but shes very lean wen shes standing str8 up and alert she looks more pit. ill take a pic of her tomorrow next to my neighbors grown rednose.


----------

